# Old Trafford



## FredBloggs (23 May 2008)

I have promised my son to bring him to Old Trafford and had intended doing it towards the end of the season but a number of events conspired against this.  However from my limited inquiries I couldn't find they type of packages that were there a couple of years ago from Stephen's Green Travel (who I understand no longer exist).   What I'm looking for is flight, accomodation for one night and a visit to the Utd museuem (son insists we visit it to see the European Cup) and a visit to the Utd Superstore.
Does anyone know what agency arranges this now or do you have alternative suggestions (not the type of suggestions ABU's have in mind!)
I plan booking an August/September match


----------



## Flexible (23 May 2008)

Have you checked the Man Utd website ? There is a section about travel and tickets, obviously it is close season at the moment so you will have to wait until fixtures are announced.


----------



## FredBloggs (23 May 2008)

Thanks Flexible i'll do that.


----------



## andrew1977 (23 May 2008)

If its your first trip over you could use  or www.celtichorizontours.com, they do reasonably priced package tours.

IYou could make your own itinerary and book flights etc when the fixtures are announced (mid june for next seasons fixtures )
Tickets will be a problem unless you have a contact or a membership from the club, almost all of Uniteds match sell out these days but if you have a membership you could apply to united for tickets or you have another option, use the [broken link removed] which allows season ticket holders to sell of their tickets for matches they cant attend, you pay face value +25% booking fee for each ticket.


----------



## gipimann (23 May 2008)

Watch out for testimonials or friendly matches which take place before the season starts - tickets/packages may be easier to get for those.  I brought my godson to Denis Irwin's testimonial a few years ago, Man Utd V Man City - friendly it wasn't!!!


----------



## tosullivan (23 May 2008)

bring a warm jacket...the atmosphere there is baltic


----------



## Cantona7 (23 May 2008)

There is a testimonial game for ole gunner s on aug 2 which is the only pre season game ( at the moment) scheduled for old trafford as united are on tour in S Africa in July. Tickets for this game will go on open sale prob 2 weeks beforehand but if you plan on travelling watch the airfares as once mick o leary discovers united are playing at home the prices will rocket, currently you can get a return for 79€.


----------



## andrew1977 (24 May 2008)

Cantona7 said:


> There is a testimonial game for ole gunner s on aug 2 which is the only pre season game ( at the moment) scheduled for old trafford as united are on tour in S Africa in July. Tickets for this game will go on open sale prob 2 weeks beforehand but if you plan on travelling watch the airfares as once mick o leary discovers united are playing at home the prices will rocket, currently you can get a return for 79€.


 

I spotted this match date a few weeks ago when Ryanair had another sale on
Got the 9.30am flight into manchester on the morning of the match for 9.99 euro all in and home out of liverpool for 9.99 sterling, happy out with that.
But you are right, as soon as aer lingus and ryanair spot a match on in any of the bigger teams cities, the flights rocket in price.You have to be on the ball quick to beat the airlines


----------



## FredBloggs (27 May 2008)

Thanks for all your help.  Will look at the Solsjaker testimonial.
Can tickets be purchased for this by the general public. (on the Man U website?)
If so I'll book plane tickets now.  Any advice on hotels near the ground?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (27 May 2008)

also be aware that museum is not open on match days.

I travel by coach with a company in Tullamore. The Ole game would be a good one to go to. But having seen the Celtic fans at Keane's i wouldn't bring a child to it.


----------



## galwegian44 (27 May 2008)

Fred - what I have done in the past is focus on the weakest team in the Champions League group with United, they generally have tickets on General Sale through the website for these games.

I managed to get 3 tickets for United V Fenerbache a few years back when we had the added bonus of a Rooney debut and a hat-trick to boot. My son still talks about it. Downside is that it will be time off from school (no downside for the kid ) and if you want to visit the museum then you will have to do it the following day as it is not open on match days.

You can save hundreds of euros if you plan it yourself. Ryanair tend not to be so crazy when it comes to inflating prices for the midweek games....or at least they didn't for the Fenerbache game.

Have a great time.


----------



## Pique318 (27 May 2008)

You could've gone to the CL Final if you rang the Utd ticket office !

The self-proclaimed "Biggest Club In The World" couldn't even sell their own allocation of tickets to the final !!!! Disgraceful !

By the way, you can go to Anfield anytime and see the Champions League Trophy as it's on permanent display there !


----------



## Jock04 (27 May 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> also be aware that museum is not open on match days.
> 
> I travel by coach with a company in Tullamore. The Ole game would be a good one to go to*. But having seen the Celtic fans at Keane's i wouldn't bring a child to it*.


 

Off topic, but v. interesting. Do tell. By pm if you prefer, to keep the thread on topic.


----------



## FredBloggs (27 May 2008)

Thanks for all your advice and help.  Going to a champions league match against a wek team is a good idea.

galwegian44 did you get your tickets on the United website.

Pique318 - I considered bringing him to Anfield but he wants to see the Premiership trophy too and I hear theres none there.  But don't worry I've told him all about how good Liverpool were in the last Century.  He said "Aren't they the team that always finish fourth?" and I said "no, long before you were born they won the First Division."  "Like West Brom did this year?" he asked, whereupon I gave up.


----------



## dtlyn (28 May 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> I have promised my son to bring him to Old Trafford and had intended doing it towards the end of the season but a number of events conspired against this. However from my limited inquiries I couldn't find they type of packages that were there a couple of years ago from Stephen's Green Travel (who I understand no longer exist). What I'm looking for is flight, accomodation for one night and a visit to the Utd museuem (son insists we visit it to see the European Cup) and a visit to the Utd Superstore.
> Does anyone know what agency arranges this now or do you have alternative suggestions (not the type of suggestions ABU's have in mind!)
> I plan booking an August/September match


 
Try to avoid getting tickets on Manutd.com, they require you to be a "OneUnited" member which costs about £35 and entitles you to tickets on the extreme off chance that they come up for premiership games. 

I often found that booking flights well in advance and staying in a Central Hotel ( e.g. Britannia Hotel, Britannia Sashas Hotel ) was a slightly cheaper, more flexible, less hassle higher quality experience than going with a group of "United" fans who won't stop singing or drinking on the 3am flight home on Sunday. That's after you've been lumped into some little shack 30 miles outside Manchester City Centre. 

For tickets, use something like the ticket exchange mentioned previously, or ask around Dublin - it's amazing the amount of punters that seem to be able to sort united tickets in this city. Failing that you can tout for the smaller games ( the boltons, derby's etc ) outside old trafford.


----------



## ShaneMc (28 May 2008)

Pique318 said:


> You could've gone to the CL Final if you rang the Utd ticket office !
> 
> The self-proclaimed "Biggest Club In The World" couldn't even sell their own allocation of tickets to the final !!!! Disgraceful !
> 
> By the way, you can go to Anfield anytime and see the Champions League Trophy as it's on permanent display there !


 
This was due to a lack of flights to moscow and no hotel beds in the city.


----------



## NickyK (28 May 2008)

As if life's not tough enough these days and then you go and burden your son with being a Utd fan!!!!


----------



## galwegian44 (28 May 2008)

LOL....nice one Fred!!

I regularly checked the website and they displayed a notice that tickets were for sale to the general public, quoting a phone number. Just called and booked the tickets at that time. Then booked the Ryanair flights immediately after that and was pleasantly surprised that the prices were very reasonable. The Ticket Exchange that someone mentioned seems like a good idea too and the touts are always selling although I don't know what premium you would have to pay for this type of game.

Enjoy.



FredBloggs said:


> Thanks for all your advice and help. Going to a champions league match against a wek team is a good idea.
> 
> galwegian44 did you get your tickets on the United website.
> 
> Pique318 - I considered bringing him to Anfield but he wants to see the Premiership trophy too and I hear theres none there. But don't worry I've told him all about how good Liverpool were in the last Century. He said "Aren't they the team that always finish fourth?" and I said "no, long before you were born they won the First Division." "Like West Brom did this year?" he asked, whereupon I gave up.


----------



## FredBloggs (28 May 2008)

galwegian44 said:


> LOL....nice one Fred!!
> 
> I regularly checked the website and they displayed a notice that tickets were for sale to the general public, quoting a phone number. Just called and booked the tickets at that time. Then booked the Ryanair flights immediately after that and was pleasantly surprised that the prices were very reasonable. The Ticket Exchange that someone mentioned seems like a good idea too and the touts are always selling although I don't know what premium you would have to pay for this type of game.
> 
> Enjoy.


 
Were you able to get tickets without joining One United?
I tried ringing today to find out if the tickets for the testimonial will be available to the general public but twice after hanging on for ages the phone went dead.  I presume tickets will be available to general publice for this match.  I'm going to go ahead and book plane tickets anyway as Aer Lingus has a seat sale on at the moment.  

Dtlyn - thanks for your advice.  My idea of hell would be travelling with the type of fans you describe.   I've been promised match tickets for a premier league game by a friend who has a season ticket and sells off those he doesn't use himself and a trip for Ole's testimonial will be a good dry run for this.  Also if the tickets don't come off at least I'll have fulfilled my promise to my son


----------



## John Rambo (28 May 2008)

I'd second that. Avoid those bus tours on the ferry and organised trips like the plague...you'll meet some nice people but unfortunately the dregs of humanity also and it's not really a suitable enviroment for a child. We organise it ourselves now all the time and it's the better option.


----------



## scuby (28 May 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> The Ole game would be a good one to go to. But having seen the Celtic fans at Keane's i wouldn't bring a child to it.


agree about the Ole game being a good one to go to. was at keane's, apart from the usual scotish/celtic drinkers i did not see much trouble. i was at it.
at a pool game 2/3 yeras ago, and the scousers had to be escorted out by horse as they were causing all the trouble and throwing stuff " first and only time i ever saw trouble there



Pique318 said:


> You could've gone to the CL Final if you rang the Utd ticket office !
> 
> The self-proclaimed "Biggest Club In The World" couldn't even sell their own allocation of tickets to the final !!!! Disgraceful !
> 
> By the way, you can go to Anfield anytime and see the Champions League Trophy as it's on permanent display there !


flights/hotels etc were expensive.... scousers i'm sure would have gone in their thousands !  then again, they do help themselves to their players houses on match days 



dtlyn said:


> Try to avoid getting tickets on Manutd.com, they require you to be a "OneUnited" member which costs about £35 and entitles you to tickets on the extreme off chance that they come up for premiership games.
> .


never had trouble getting a ticket through the one utd system, been at Juventus, pool, etc and the bigger games !!

you should not have major difficulty getting a ticket


----------



## galwegian44 (29 May 2008)

Fred - there are two membership options I believe, I joined the one that does not cost anything and basically just entitles me to email updates etc. I'm planning to join One United but was not a member at the time of purchasing tickets.

I do remember that it was difficult to get through on the phone and actually had two phones at work dialing together to get through. My perseverance paid off in the end.

Hope you manage to get the tickets...good luck.



FredBloggs said:


> Were you able to get tickets without joining One United?
> I tried ringing today to find out if the tickets for the testimonial will be available to the general public but twice after hanging on for ages the phone went dead. I presume tickets will be available to general publice for this match. I'm going to go ahead and book plane tickets anyway as Aer Lingus has a seat sale on at the moment.


----------



## FredBloggs (24 Jun 2008)

Just to update you - the tickets went on General Sale this morning at 8am for the ole Gunnar testimonial as per their website.  I was at my pc at 8am but no icon to purchase.  Started phoning.  Message on phone that they were too busy too take calls.  At about 8.30 icon appeared on the internet.  I tried it but was immediately in the twilight zone as I was sent around in circles without arriving at anywhere I could purchase tickets.  I kept trying the phone while using the internet.  At 8.55 am I got onto a queing system on the phone.  I was number 57.   Eventually at 10 am I got through and got my tickets.   
Trip better be worth it after all that!
I had a look at the website just now and tickets seem to be still available but I still can't purchase them via the website!

I was promised  tickets to a league match yesterday by a friend so I had that as a fall back position - now I'll get to go to Old Trafford twice in a couple of months.


----------



## andrew1977 (24 Jun 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> Just to update you - the tickets went on General Sale this morning at 8am for the ole Gunnar testimonial as per their website. I was at my pc at 8am but no icon to purchase. Started phoning. Message on phone that they were too busy too take calls. At about 8.30 icon appeared on the internet. I tried it but was immediately in the twilight zone as I was sent around in circles without arriving at anywhere I could purchase tickets. I kept trying the phone while using the internet. At 8.55 am I got onto a queing system on the phone. I was number 57. Eventually at 10 am I got through and got my tickets.
> Trip better be worth it after all that!
> I had a look at the website just now and tickets seem to be still available but I still can't purchase them via the website!
> 
> I was promised tickets to a league match yesterday by a friend so I had that as a fall back position - now I'll get to go to Old Trafford twice in a couple of months.


 

The United website for buying tickets is a pile of s*hite, causes nothing but problems, trust me i have been using it for years, best way to get tickets when available is to call them up and sit on hold for ages.

I got my tickets for Oles match last week as i am a member, 28GBP and 14gbp for my son.
Booked the flights months ago when ryanair had their sale, me and him into manchester morning of the game and home that night out of liverpool
Match Tickets : 42 sterling
Flights @ 40 euro
Bus from Manchester to Liverpool airport : 10 sterling

Happy days, great day out on a bank holiday weekend .


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Jun 2008)

I'd already pre booked the plane tickets. Got them with Aer Lingus in a sale - but was hoping I wouldn't have wasted my money on them and so was delighted to get the match tickets. I'm staying till the Sunday night as I want to bring my son to the Museum - but apparently they're not taking bookings for that yet!
I looked to join One United but they were only giving out tickets to One United members from the 07/08 season. Is it worth my while joining? Do they only give one ticket per member when available?

ps I was amazed at how cheap the tickets were (albeit in sterling) but compared to here they were for nothing


----------



## Merrion (25 Jun 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> I looked to join One United but they were only giving out tickets to One United members from the 07/08 season. Is it worth my while joining? Do they only give one ticket per member when available?


 
You only get one ticket per membership number. Its still a lottery though and you're not guaranteed tickets for any game you apply for


----------



## andrew1977 (25 Jun 2008)

I applied to the United oneunited members ballot last season 17 times for 1 adult + 1 child ticket... i did not get one success in it.
The amount of tickets given to members now is so low due to the large amount of season ticket holders and corporate packages sold.

I depended on the good will of friends to help me with tickets and the united ticket exchange to get tickets for the games i wanted me and my little boy to go to.


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Jun 2008)

I have been trying for the past month or so to book a stadiumand museum tour for the Sunday.  Kept getting emails saying they weren't taking bookings until July.  Kept at it and sent an application yesterday again - just got an email to say they're fully booked out on that day


----------



## dtlyn (25 Jun 2008)

scuby said:


> never had trouble getting a ticket through the one utd system, been at Juventus, pool, etc and the bigger games !!
> 
> you should not have major difficulty getting a ticket


 
Was this after the introduction of the new quadarants and were you way up in the gods and could you get more than 1 ticket?


----------



## FredBloggs (12 Aug 2008)

Just a quick update...
Brought my son to the ole Gunnar Testimonial. Thanks for all the advice.

Stayed in the Holiday Inn Express which is within sight of the ground. Its a very basic hotel - more like a hostel. Breakfast is self service - you've to put away your tray after it - there is no "lobby" to speak of - but the rooms are very clean, ensuite and have a tv. About half the price of the cheapest hotel I could find and all you need if you're going to a match.

Managed to get a ticket for the tour of OT and the Museum about a week beforehand - they couldn't be got on the day as booked out.
Also had lunch in the Red Cafe which was a real treat for my son. (only problem for him was when he asked the waitress if she was a Utd fan she said she was actually a Liverpool fan!)

Got a few photos of him with the Premiership and European Cups.

Seats were good too - although that much is a lottery and I just got lucky.  BTW for those hoping to go to preseaon friendlies next year there were about 4,000 empty seats and they were also selling to the General public seats for the Utd Juventus match which was due to take place a few days later so tickets for friendlies don't seem to be a problem.

Thanks again for all your helpful advice


----------

